# Prints come out faded after heat press



## Monkeybunch (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi everyone, I'm so glad I found this forum. Firstly I'm totally new to sublimation and learning. I purchased the Epson WF711P sublimation printer and Xmte Heat press (on eBay but from China). 
I've been using true pix transfer paper and attempted to heat press on polyester cushion covers.
The instructions say 190'c 60 seconds medium pressure. I keep getting faded pictures. I've tried heat pressing on cushion covers and also fabric. But get the same result. What would I need to do or adjust? Thanks


----------



## ronrrico (Oct 30, 2015)

Possibilities:
printing on the wrong side of the sub paper,
Your tshirts are a cotton blend and not 100% polyester.
Lastly, you may have ink or paper quality issues?


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

What color are the cushions? If they are not white you will usually not get as bright a transfer. Are the cushions 100 percent poly?
We press at a minimum temp of 395F for 45-80 seconds.
We always use a clean new white butcher type paper top and bottom.
Med to firm pressure.


----------



## Monkeybunch (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks for the replies really appreciate it.
The cushion covers are white and stare 100% polyester.

The truepix sublimation paper I've been printing on the shiny white side, not the matte side.

It seems most of the colours of the print are still maintained on the transfer paper. 

Should I be using a higher temp setting? I'mean doing 190'c now.


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

What ink are you using?


----------



## ronrrico (Oct 30, 2015)

Lick your pointer & thumb fingers and pinch a corner of the sub paper for 5 seconds. The paper sub side should stick to one of your fingers... That's your sub side. If most of the transfer ins remains on the paper, that could mean that you just need to press for a little longer than you re now, and a little more pressure should not hurt either.


----------



## Monkeybunch (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks guys. I set it to 220'c and 60 seconds. The image was already clearer and better. Guess it needed a higher temp.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Monkeybunch said:


> Thanks guys. I set it to 220'c and 60 seconds. The image was already clearer and better. Guess it needed a higher temp.


you should be pressing at 400* for 60 seconds in Celsius that 204.


----------

